# will rusty cage be harmful to rats?



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been given a lovely huge cage but there are a few rusty bars, before I get some (rescue) rats can I use this cage? could I coat the rusty bits with anything to make it safe? Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you brush the rust off with a wire brush or sandpaper you can coat it with plasticoat, lots of rodent keepers use it to renovate their cages, I think its available in hardware strores like B&Q etc.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Many thanks for the info


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking at the Plastikote products I was unable to decide which one would be ok so I emailed them to ask, they have replied saying they don't recommend any of their products for pet cages  so not sure what to do now. I have sanded the rust spots down but feel they should be covered with something.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Weird.
It is commonly used but then I suppose as they havent tested it on pet cages they cant recommend it. (in case you sue them!!LOL)


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you know which product is used? there are lots in the range, I was thinking of the spray paint which is safe to use on childrens toys, but there is another one that says it helps stops rust (but doesn't mention being used on toys.) Thanks


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

alyson said:


> Do you know which product is used? there are lots in the range, I was thinking of the spray paint which is safe to use on childrens toys, but there is another one that says it helps stops rust (but doesn't mention being used on toys.) Thanks


The one which stops rust is Hammerite.

Both Japlac and Plastikote are child safe on toys and so forth, so if babies can suck stuff with it on...i would assume rodents can also 

I have used all of the above with no adverse effects.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Toffee eats plasticote off his cage bars and he's always seemed OK. The previous cage owner has covered it in the stuff before I bought it.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks alot,feel more confident now


----------

